# Pararellism between The Silmarillion and The Greek Mythos



## Maedhros (Sep 18, 2002)

If you look carefully into the Silmarillion, you will find certain elements which resemble some parts of the Greek Mythos. For example in the Story of Túrin Turambar, he is very much alike Oedipus. This was brought to me by my friend Anarchist. The similarities between both characters are truly amazing. 
Can you think of other similitudes between the two?
Che pensi tu?


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 19, 2002)

But of course!
Whenever I read about Eru and how he created the Ainur, I can't help thinking of Zeus and how his "children" came out of his head.
Then when I read about the building of Valinor and the high mountain Tanquetil(??) where Manwe Sulimo set his throne - isn't it the good old Olympos and Zeus on the top?
Osse = Neptune
Orome= Dianne...
I'll think of some more!


----------



## Ceorl (Sep 19, 2002)

Of course there are going to be similarities, in any mythology involving numerous spirits associated with different elements you are going to be able to say this water spirit is to that one. And remember Taniquetil was raised later, higher and more powerful aas a guard against Morgoth. 

And all the greek guys lived on Mount Olympus, most of the Valr live in their own personal abodes.

How many other mythologies have a world born from a song? How many books before LoTR and TH had multiple races? Before Tolkien came along Elves were pixies 6 inches high.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm talking about very exact similitudes not vague ones. For example:
Thebes was the city of Oedipus and it had 7 gates, just as Gondolin, the hidden city had seven gates and names.


----------

